# منظومة التزيت والغرض منها



## طارق حسن محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

*الغرض من عملية التزييت :*​
*هو وضع غشاء رقيق من الزيت بين سطحين متلاصقين يتحرك إحداهما بالنسبة للآخر حتى يحول الزيت دون تلامسهما أثناء الحركة وتقل المقاومة الاحتكاكية التي تنشأ بينهما تلافياً للتآكل الذي يحدث حتماً إذا كان هناك تلامس معدني مباشر دون غشاء أو طبقة من الزيت بينهما ويؤدى إلى تلفهما ويفضل الزيت كأداة للتزييت بسبب خاصية تلاصقه مع السطوح وخاصية لزوجته حيث يتكون غشاء الزيت المتواجد بين السطحين من عدة طبقات تلتصق طبقاته الخارجية مع سطح المعدن المجاور لها بخاصية الالتصاق – بينما تتماسك طبقاته الداخلية مع بعضها بخاصية اللزوجة و التي تحول دون انفصال أو قطع أو شرخ هذه الطبقات عن بعضها عند ازلاقها أو تدحرجها فوق بعضها تحت ضغط أثناء حركة الأجزاء المتحركة كما تحول دون هروبه من بين الأسطح كما فى السوائل الأخرى .*​
*اللزوجة: *​
*هي خاصية تعبر عن مقدار تماسك الطبقات الداخلية لسائل ما مع بعضها أو بمعنى آخر مقدار مقاومته للسريان و التدفق و احتكاك طبقاته المتوسطة مع بعضها عندما تميل إلى الانفصال أثناء حركة الأجزاء المتحركة ولا تدل اللزوجة على حسن أداء الزيت لوظائفه ولا على صفاته التزييتية إنما تدل على قوامه فى درجة حرارة معينة و الزيوت العالية اللزوجة هي التي تتحمل حرارة عالية دون أن تتغير درجتها .*​
*وظائف زيت التزييت:*​
*1- **التزييت : **يحول الزيت دون احتكاك الأسطح المعدنية ببعضها فيمنع تآكل سطوحها أو حدوث خدوش عليها .
2- **التبريد : يمتص الزيت الحرارة من الاسطوانات و المكابس وكراسي التحميل (الارتكاز ) وغيرها من أجزاء المحرك وينقلها إلى خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق وهكذا يحول دون تمددها وتماسكها نتيجة لارتفاع درجة حرارتها .
**3- **الحبك و الإحكام : يملئ الزيت الفراغ بين الاسطوانات ومكابسها وبين حلقات شنابر المكبس ومجاريها وبذلك يحول دون تسرب غازات الاحتراق إلى الخارج .
**4- **التنظيف : يختلط الزيت بالكربون و التربة و المواد الصمغية وغيرها من المواد الغريبة التي تتكون داخل المحرك ويحملها معه إلي خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق حيث تترسب الجزيئات الكبيرة فى قاعه ويتم التخلص من الجزيئات الصغيرة العالقة به بواسطة مرشح الزيت .
**5- **زيادة القدرة المستفادة : يعمل الزيت على تقليل القدرة المفقودة فى التغلب على الاحتكاك ومن جراء تسرب غازات الاحتراق .
**6- **ردع الصدمات : يعمل كوسادة تردع الأصوات الناتجة عن حدة الصدمات التي تحدث بين الأجزاء المتحركة من جراء التغير الفجائي فى الضغط عند الاحتراق مما يساعد على الأداء الهادئ للمحرك .*​
_*أعلى الصفحة*_ 

*أنواع الاحتكاك:- *​
*1- **الاحتكاك الجاف**:*
*هو الاحتكاك الناشئ أثناء الحكة بين سطحين جافيين دون أن يفصلهما غشاء من الزيت أو طبقة من الشحم حيث تتداخل نتؤاتهما وتتماسك مع بعضه وبالتالي يكون الاحتكاك عالياً نسبياً كلما كانت السطوح المتلامسة خشنة يقل نوعا ما كلما كانت ناعمة ملساء .*
*2- **الاحتكاك الدهني**:*
*ويحدث هذا النوع من الاحتكاك فى محرك السيارة عند بدء إدارته حيث يكون الزيت قد تسرب معظمه (طبقاته الداخلية) من طبقات المكابس و الاسطوانات وكذلك سطوح كراسي ارتكاز المحاور .
* لذا يوصي مهندسو السيارات بان يترك المحرك دائراً على سرعة بطيئة لعدة دقائق بعد بدء إدارته وأثناء فترة تسخينه دون تحميل المحرك بمقاومات الحركة على الطريق حتى يعطى الفرصة للمرفق ليعمل اتجاه دورانه على سحب طبقة من الزيت أسفله و التي تتزايد بعدما تعمل دورة التزييت بكفاءة لتدفق المرفق إلى وضعه المركزي بالكرسي حيث ينعدم التلامس المعدني. *
*3- **الاحتكاك اللزج**: *
*وهو الذي ينشا بين سطحي جسمين يفصلها تماماً غشاء وفير من الزيت يحمل الجسم المتحرك وبالتالي ينعدم التلامس المعدني ويصبح الاحتكاك فى هذه الحالة ناشئاً بين طبقات الزيت التي تتحرك بالنسبة لبعضها فقط الذي يسمى بالاحتكاك المائع. *​
*الخصائص الواجب توافرها فى زيوت التزييت :*​
*1- **ذو لزوجة مناسبة ثابتة :-** أي ذو قوام ثابت يلائم جميع ظروف التشغيل المختلفة (درجات الحرارة العالية و المنخفضة – الطقس الرطب و الجاف –التشغيل لمسافات طويلة وقصيرة وعلى سرعات عالية وبطيئة). 
**2- **ذو مقاومة كبيرة للاحتراق:- إذ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تحمل الحرارة المرتفعة التي يتعرض لها كدرجة حرارة جدران الاسطوانات و المكابس و الشنابر أثناء تشغيل المحرك دون أن يحترق حتى لا تتكون نسبة كبيرة من الكربون تتراكم فى غرف الاحتراق وتترسب على أقطاب شمعة الاشتعال. 
**3- **ذو مقاومة للتأكسد :-**حتى لا يؤدى هذا التأكسد إلى تكون طبقة غروية تشبة القطران تسد مجارى ومواسير الزيت وتكون طبقة صمغية تشبة الورنيش تعوق حلقات المكبس و الصمامات وتكون مواد فعالة كيماوية تعمل على تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة .
**4- **ذو مقاومة للرغوة :- إذ يجب ألا يمثل إلى حدوث رغوة تشبة رغوة بياض البيض عند ضربه بالمضرب من جراء اهتزازه بعلبة المرفق وتلاطم عمود المرفق معه وخلطه بالماء الناتج عن درجات الحرارة المنخفضة كإحدى نواتج الاحتراق أو من تكثف الماء المصاحب لهواء تهوية علبة المرفق وتعمل هذه الرغاوى على زيادة حجم الزيت وبالتالي انسكابه من فتحة تهوية علبة المرفق فتقل كفاءة عملية التزييت. ويمنع تكون المواد الغروية بتغيير الزيت كل فترة زمنية قصيرة أو بالسير بالسيارة مسافات طويلة من حين لآخر للتخلص من الماء الوارد إلى علبة المرفق وتبخره بالإضافة إلى الطرق الحديثة لتهوية علبة المرفق.
**§ وتعتبر الزيوت المعدنية وهى التي تستخلص من النفط الخام انسب أنواع الزيوت و أكثرها شيوعاً للإستعمال فى تزييت المحركات إذ أنها تتغير بدرجة بسيطة جداً عند تعرضها للهواء ولا تتفحم إلا نادراً أنها تهيئ سرعة الإدارة للمحركات .
§ وأصبحت الزيوت الآن تعرف بالدرجات التي حددتها جمعية مهندسي السيارات Society Of Automotive Engineers وهى أرقام (10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ،60 ، 90 ،110) يسبق كل من هذه الأرقام الرمز S A E بالإضافة إلى اسم الزيت الذي يحدد نوع الخدمة ويدل الرقم الأصغر على أن الزيوت ذو معامل لزوجة صغير و الرقم الأكبر على أن الزيت ذو معامل لزوجة كبير. *​
*كما أن هناك بعض الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تبعاً للإضافات المضافة للزيت كما يلي :-* ​
*- زيت عادى Reguler *
*وهو زيت ناتج من تقطير النفط الخام دون إضافات كفاءته ضعيفة وتتأثر لزوجته بارتفاع درجة حرارته ويتأكسد فى درجات الحرارة العالية أثناء التشغيل ويستخدم هذا الزيت على المحركات ذات نسب الإنضغاط المنخفضة أو المحركات القديمة المستخدمة لفترة طويلة تسبق العمرة .*
*- زيت مخصوص Super *
*وهو زيت أضيفت إليه إضافات كيماوية تمنع التأكسد وتذيب الرواسب نواتج الاحتراق وتحول دون تكون مواد صمغية أو شمعية ويستخدم على المحركات الخفيفة (بنزين ) عند بداية استعمالها .*
*- زيت التشغيل الشاق (Heavy Duty (H.D*
*يعد هذا الزيت بإضافات خاصة للاستخدام الخاص على محركات الديزل ذات القدرات العالية .*​

*إضافات الزيوت :*​
*1- إضافات مانعة التأكسد. 
2- إضافات مانعة للرغاوى .
3- إضافات مانعة للشمعيات و الصمغيات .
4- إضافات مانعة للتآكل .
5- إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجة.
6- إضافات التنظيف.
7- إضافات مانعة للصدأ.*​
*الأجزاء المتحركة التي تتطلب التزييت :-*​
*- كراسي محاور المرفق .
- بنز المكبس .
- جدران الاسطوانات.
- كراسي عمود الكامات.
- عمود روافع الصمامات. 
- ادلة الصمامات.
- تروس التوقيت.*​
*طريقة التزييت:*​
*تعتبر طريقة التزييت الجبري اكثر الطرق شيوعاً وسوف نتحدث عنها بالتفصيل وفيها تستخدم مضخة تأخذ حركتها عن طريق ترس خاص مشكل على عمود الكامات وتقوم هذه المضخة بسحبالزيت من وعاء الزيت (غطاء علبة المرفق) عبر مصفاة سلكية ثم تدفعه بضغط معين يحدده منظم الضغط ليمر إلى مرشح الزيت ومنه إلي أنبوبة رئيسية تتفرع إلي عدة فروع تصل إلي ممرات الزيت لتزييت الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك وهذه الفروع هي :-
- فرع إلي مبين ضغط الزيت فى الدائرة أثناء تشغيل المحرك.
**- فرع إلي كراسي ارتكاز عمود المرفق. 
- فرع إلي كراسي عمود الكامات. 
- فرع إلي عمود روافع الصمامات اعلي غطاء الاسطوانات ومن ثم سيقان دفع الصمامات. 
- ممر خاص بالكرسي الأمامي لعمود المرفق أو كرسي عمود الكامات لتزييت تروس التوقيت.
ويتساقط الزيت بعد مروره فى هذه الفروع إلى علبة المرفق (خزان الزيت ) مرة أخرى. *​

*مكونات مجموعة التزييت:*​
*1- وعاء الزيت : Oil pan*
*وهو الوعاء الذي يتجمع فيه زيت تزييت المحرك والغرض منه ان يعمل كخزان لكمية معينة من الزيت تبعا لمتطلبات المحرك والحفاظ على مستوى الزيت بحيث يكون ثابتا ومناسبا بالنسبة للمضخة اثناء هبوط او صعود المرتفعات لذا تكون قاعدته ذات مستويين مختلفين كما يحتوى على سدادة تفريغ فى ادنى نقطة فيه حتى يمكن تفريغ زيت المحرك بعد رفع او فك هذه السدادة .*






*



*​
*2- مصفاة الزيت: Oil Strainer *​
*هي عبارة عن شبكة سلكية معدنية دقيقة الثغرات توضع فى غلاف تربط اسفل مضخة الزيت بحيث تكون على بعد مناسب من قاع وعاء الزيت تفاديا لالتقاط الرواسب المعدنية الناتجة اثناء تشغيل المحرك و التي تتراكم داخل الوعاء وبالتالي تعمل المصفاة على تنقية الزيت من المواد الغريبة الكبيرة نسبيا من الوصول إلى ارجاء المحرك مع تيار الزيت .* *



*​
*3- مضخة الزيت Oil Pump*
*تستخدم عدة انواع من مضخات الزيت ضمن مجموعة التزييت لاجزاء المحرك مثل المضخة ذات الريش – المضخة الدوارة – المضخة ذات الساق الغاطس – المضخة ذات التروس وهى تستمد حركتها عادة على اختلاف انواعها من عمود كامات المحرك واحيانا من عمود المرفق و الغرض من المضخة هو سحب الزيت من الوعاء ثم دفعه فى موزع دائرة التزييت تحت ضغط معين يناسب الضغط اللازم لوصول الزيت لاجزاء المحركات المختلفة ويتم تزويد المضخة بمنظم للضغط (صمام امن) يركب معها عند فتحة خروج الزيت .*
*



*
*4- مرشح الزيت Oil Filter*
*



*​
*يركب فى دوائر تزييت المحرك نوعان رئيسيان لمرشحات (منقيات ) الزيت والغرض منها هو حجز الشوائب الدقيقة العالقة بالزيت وتحول دون مرورها فى دائرة التزييت ليصل نظيفاً إلي اجزاء المحرك المتحركة فيقل تاكلها ويطول عمر تشغيلها.*​

*انواعه: *​
*النوع الاول:- *
*هو المرشح ذو الغلاف الدائم او العلبة التي توضع فيها مادة الترشيح حيث تستبدل وحدها دون العلبة او الغلاف كل 8000 :10000 كم حتى يبقى المرشح ذو اداء جيد لوظيفته .*
*النوع الثاني :-*
*هو المرشح القابل للتبديل للغلاف ومادة الترشيح كوحدة واحدة حيث يبدل بالكامل وليس لمادة الترشيح فقط وتصنع غالبا مادة الترشيح من نسيج اللباد المسامي (نفايات القطن ) تنحصر بين لوحين معدنيين رقيقين مثقوبين او من طبقات ورقية معالجة بالراتيجات او الواح معدنية رقيقة تفصل فيما بينهما قطبان او حواجز لتحيير الزيت وحبيبات الشوائب العالقة به فتنفصل عنه وترسب فى قاع الغلاف .*​
*دوائر ترشيح زيت التزييت :*​
*1- دائرة الترشيح الجزئي للزيت: 
وفيها يوجد ممران منفصلان للزيت يتصل احدهما بالمرشح بينما يتصل الاخر بكراسي محاور المحرك المختلفة حيث يمر جزء من الزيت الوراد من المضخة إلى ممر جانبي إلي المرشح ليمر خلال مادة ترشيح دقيقة ثم يعود إلى خزان الزيت بعلبة المرفق بعد ترشيحه وتنقيته حتى يظل نظيفا قبل ان يتجة او يدفع إلى كراسي محاور المحرك .*
*2- دائرة الترشيح الكلى للزيت:
وفيها يمر الزيت فى ممر واحد حيث يمر الزيت الوارد من المضخة كله عبر المرشح الكلى للزيت لينساب خلال مادة الترشيح ليخرج بعد تنقيته إلى كراسي المحاور ويحتوى المرشح الكلى على صمام تحويل مسار الزيت حتى يسمح بمروره عبر المرشح فى حالة انسداد مادة الترشيح تماما حيث يفتح الصمام عند زيادة ضغط الزيت الوارد ليمر الزيت بالمرشح ويكمل دورته دون ترشيح وهكذا يحول الصمام دون انقطاع الزيت عن كراسي المحاور عند انسداد مادة الترشيح ومن الاهمية تبديل الزيت مع المرشح بصورة دورية منتظمة تفاديا لما يحدث نتيجة سوء الترشيح .*​
*اجهزة الامان فى دوائر التزييت : *​
*تزود دوائر التزييت الجبرية(بالضغط) باجهزة ووسائل امان يمكن بها حماية دورة التزييت من الانقطاع وضمان توافر الزيت و استمراريته لتادية وظيفته فى تزييت الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك وهى :
1- منظم ضغط الزيت (صمام الامن بالدائرة ).
2- مبين ضغط الزيت الميكانيكي Oil Pressure Indicator .*
*



*​*



*​
*منظم ضغط الزيت صمام الامن بالدائرة :*​
*والغرض منه هو الحفاظ على ضغط الزيت بحث يظل ثابتا ومناسبا للوصول إلى الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك بغض النظر عن درجة حرارة الزيت او سرعة دوران المضخة التى تدفع الزيت بضغط عال كلما زادت سرعة دوران المحرك .*​

*مبين ضغط الزيت الميكانيكي :*​
*تزود دوائر التزييت بمبين خاص ببيان ضغط الزيت يثبت على لوحة القيادة حتى يتمكن السائق من رؤيته ويلفت نظره اذا ما حدث عطل او خلل فى الدائرة يحول دون وصول الزيت إلى الاجزاء المتحركة بالمحرك ويتصل هذا المبين باحد فروع الانبوبة الرئيسية الخارجة من مضخة الزيت .*​
*كيف يعمل مبين الزيت الميكانيكي ؟*​
*عند توارد الزيت المدفوع او المضغوط من المضخة إلى الماسورة ينضغط الهواء المحصور بداخل الانبوبة نحو نهايتها المغلقة التى تنفرد بتاثير الهواء الحبوس تبعا لزيادة الضغط وعند انفراد هذه النهاية الحرة إلى الخارج تتحرك معها الرافعة المفصلية لتحرك القطاع المسنن حول محور ارتكازه ليدير الترس ومعه المؤشر ليبين مقدار ضغط الزيت على تدريج المبين .*​
*مقياس مستوى الزيت Oil Stick *​
*هو عبارة عن عمود معدني طويل يستعمل لمعرفة عمق كمية الزيت الموجود داخل وعاء الزيت بالمحرك ويدخل هذا الساق الي المحرك من خلال انبوبة مثبتة على كتلة الاسطوانات حيث تغطس نهاية المقياس داخل الزيت وهي مدرجة بعلامات تظهر مستوى الزيت فى الحوض ، ويجب فحص مستوى الزيت بصورة دورية قبل تشغيل المحرك ويجب ان يكون مستوى الزيت على المقياس بين العلامتين اللتين تشيران إلى اعلى مستوى واقل مستوى للزيت ولا ينصح بتشغيل المحرك اذا كان الزيت اقل او اكثر من المستوى المطلوب .
*
*



*​
*مبردات الزيت :*​
*يجب ان تكون درجة حرارة الزيت منخفضة عن او اقل من درجة حرارة اجزاء المحرك وحتى تظل دون ذلك تجهز دوائر التزييت لبعض محركات مركبات الخدمة الشاقة بمبردات يحول اليها الزيت الوارد من المضخة لتبريده قبل مروره إلى الدائرة اذا ما تطلب الامر عن طريق صمام تحويل .*​

*تهوية علبة المرفق Crankcase Ventilation :*​
*· للحفاظ على الضغط داخل علبة المرفق وضمان عدم نقص كمية الزيت بها وذلك بالتخلص من الابخرة الضارة .*
*· الحفاظ على خواص زيت التزييت لضمان تزييت جيد لاجزاء المحرك وذلك بالتخلص من المواد الضارة الناتجة اثناء التشغيل .*
*· يجب عدم ادارة المحرك على سرعات بطيئة لمدة طويلة الا بعد ان تصل درجة حرارته إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل و التي عندها يتبخر كل من الماء
و الشحنة المتسربة و بالتالي يمكن التخلص منهما عن طريق تهوية علبة المرفق .*
*



*​
*وسائل تهوية علبة المرفق :*​
*تحتوى دائرة هواء تهوية علبة المرفق عامة على فتحة لدخول الهواء الي المحرك –فتحة لخروج الهواء من المحرك –وسائل تدوير الهواء بين الفتحتين ويستخدم فى تهوية المحركات الحديثة علبة مرفق محكمة لذا يطلق على نظام تهويتها بنظام التهوية الموجبة للعلبة Positive Crank Case Ventilation وفيه يتم ادخال تيار هواء التهوية من المرشح الرئيسي مباشرة والذى يدفع الابخرة المتجمعة بعلبة المرفق من فتحة الخروج الجانبية بالعلبة الي انبوبة خاصة تتصل بالمغذى او مشعب السحب لاعادتها ثانية إلى غرف الاحتراق مع مخلوط الهواء و الوقود عبر صمام التهوية الموجبة لعلبة المرفق .*​

*والآن إليك بعض الأسئلة التى قد تحتاج معرفة الاجابة عليها عندما تريد تغيير زيت سيارتك :- *​
*يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر علي إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة . تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000) كما يقترح عليك تغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى5000) كم ، في فصل الصيف ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، خاص ودول الخليج بشكل عام. عليك تغيير الزيت مبكرا إذا كنت تقود سيارتك بسرعة عالية :
إذا كنت تعيش في جو شديد الحرارة أو شديد البرودة .
إذا كنت تقود سيارتك على طرق غير معبدة.
إذا كانت ماكينة سيارتك قديمة تستهلك الزيت.
إذا كنت تحمل سيارتك بأحمال زائدة .*
** لماذا يجب عليك تغيير الزيت ؟ 
**تتغير تركيبة الزيوت بفعل الحرارة ويصبح الزيت أقل لزوجة مما يزيد الاحتكاك ويؤدي ذلك إلي تآكل أجزاء الماكينة بفعل الاحتكاك وتستهلك.يحتوي الزيت على بعض المواد التي تعمل على تجديد الأحماض ، وبطول الوقت تستهلك هذه المواد ويزول أثرها .**أخيرا يمتص الزيت الماء والغبار والغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق . ولكن بطول المدة يتشبع الزيت بهذه المواد ولا يستطيع امتصاصها فتتعلق هذه المواد بالماكينة وقد تسبب الصدأ في الماكينة.*
** ماذا يحدث إذا لم يتم تغير زيت المحرك ؟
**سوف لن تعيش ماكينة سيارتك العمر الذي يفترض أن تعيشه فالزيت يقوم بعدة وظائف هامة ، والزيت النظيف يؤدي تلك الوظائف بطريقة أفضل من الزيت المتسخ وعموماً تغيير الزيت رخيص ويحمي سيارتك من مخاطر كبيرة.*
** **هل أستطيع القيام بذلك بنفسي ؟ 
**فقط تحتاج إلي زيت يكفي لسيارتك وفلتر جديد وعدد من العدة اليدوية التي تتناسب مع سيارتك.*
** هل تتطلب سيارتك بعض الإصلاحات بين فترات تغيير الزيت ؟
**نعم فأنك تحتاج إلي معرفة مستوى الزيت كل بضع مئات من الكيلومترات.** ولمعرفة مستوى الزيت، أوقف سيارتك علي سطح مستوي ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت ونظفه جيدا ثم أعده إلى مكانه . أخرجه مرة أخرى وتأكد من مستوى الزيت . يجب أن يكون الزيت في مستوى FULL وإذا كان الزيت أقل من هذه العلامة فعليك إضافة زيت حتى يصل إلى العلامة
كن حريصا في هذه الحالة ، فالزيت البارد ينساب ببطء وقد لا يعكس معيار الزيت مباشرة المستوى الحقيقي للزيت الذي أضفته . ولذلك عليك تقدير الكمية آلتي يجب إضافتها بناء على القراءة الأولى علي معيار الزيت ، ومن الأفضل إعادة قراءة مستوى الزيت في اليوم الذي أضفت فيه الزيت أو في اليوم التالي لتتأكد من أنه على علامة FULL كن حريصا، ولا تملأ الماكينة بالزيت أكثر من اللازم لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة الزيت وإلي اتصال عمود الكرنك بالزيت ونظراً لأن عمود الكرنك يدور بسرعة عدة آلاف من الدورات في الدقيقة فإنه يتسبب في هذه الحالة في رج الزيت ويصبح كالحليب المغلي الذي تعلوه رغوة . ولذلك يعتبر ذلك ضاراً لأن هذه الرغوة تنساب إلى أجزاء الماكينة ويكون تأثيرها كفعل المادة المشحمة بدلاً أن تكون زيت يسهل عملية دوران المحرك ، ونتيجة لذلك تتآكل كل أجزاء الماكينة ، إذا كان مستوى الزيت منخفضاً بإمكانك إضافة أي نوع من الزيت ويستحسن إضافة نفس الزيت . وإذا كان زيت سيارتك ينقص دائماً فمن الأفضل الذهاب إلي الورشة فقد يكون السبب تسرب الزيت أو احتراقه وعند بلوغ الماكينة عمراً معيناً تبدأ تحرق الزيت ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب عليك معايرة الزيت من وقت لأخر وإلا سوف تحترق الماكينة وتذوب أجزاؤها بفعل الحرارة .*

منقول للفائدة ​


----------



## توفيق قيس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن الاضافات المانعة للصدا في زيوت التزييت ضروووووري


----------



## bader_m (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعرها في موازين اعمالك


----------



## mahmoud ahmed fawz (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوأحسان (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 يناير 2011)

شكرألمروركم اخوتي الافاضل


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (20 يناير 2011)

موضوووووووووع قيم جدا جدا جدا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 مارس 2011)

نشكر جميع مداخلات الاخوه الاعضاء وشكر خاص للاخ العقاب على تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## حيدر طالب (30 مارس 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mfathi_91 (31 مارس 2011)

مجهود عظيم , جزيت خيرا .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 أبريل 2011)

اشكر لكم المتابعة و التقيم للموضوع


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)




----------



## حسام القفه في (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
في الحقيقة أنا أعمل على ترجمة بروشورات إعلانية لشركة زيوت أجنبية و أردت أن أعرف إذا كان هناك تسمية أخرى للزيت المستعمل متداولة في السعودية و في عموم الدول العربية أيضاً لتكون أقرب إلى ذهن السامع


----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (29 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ طارق وفي كل من مر بالموضوع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير استفدنا الكثير ولكن عندي سؤال: سيارتي يتسرب منها كلما اوقفتها نقاط من الزيت وانا اخاف من نقص مستوى الزيت ممكن قد يؤدي إلى إتلاف المكينة ماذا تنصحني أن افعل؟؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 يونيو 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير استفدنا الكثير ولكن عندي سؤال: سيارتي يتسرب منها كلما اوقفتها نقاط من الزيت وانا اخاف من نقص مستوى الزيت ممكن قد يؤدي إلى إتلاف المكينة ماذا تنصحني أن افعل؟؟



ازهب الى ورشة صيانة لتحديد مكان التسريب ومعالجته


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (11 يونيو 2011)

تبديل زيت المحرك من الضروريات في ادامة عمل السيارات حيث استخدام الانواع المتواجدة في الاسواق المحلية من الزيوت وعدم معرفة اي من تلك الانواع يستخدم للاليات يسبب عطل في محرك السيارة من خلال اطلاعي على اغلب انواع الزيوت فني ارى ان الزيوت المتغيرة تعمل بصورة جيدة للمحركات ذات الحقن ( الانجكتر ) حيث استخدم زيت متغير من (15w_40 ) في اغلب تلك الاليات والله العالم


----------



## محمد السيد محمود ا (12 يونيو 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## مصطفى جاهين (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس الشيباني (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

سعادتنا هي ان نفيد ونستفيد وان تعم الفائدة على الجميع في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع جميل وقيم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (4 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

دائما الى الامام


----------



## مجاهدعثمان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## laaredj025 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الليبي 5 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عن تلك المعلومات القيمه وجعلها في ميزان حسنتك


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (30 أكتوبر 2011)

نقل موفق

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## tymoster (29 نوفمبر 2011)

لا بجد الله يفتح عليك انت والي ناقل منه بجد موضوع راائع وشامل وفيه معلومات كتيرة اول مكرة اعرفها كمان حتي المعلومات الي الواحد عارفها لما اتلمت كلها مع بعض كانت رائعة...شكراً ليك


----------



## asseeralward (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمود397 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهند1975 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات ولدي سوال لدي سيارة سوناتا موديل 1995 في اول تشغيلة لها تعمل مباشرة وبدون تاخير ولكن بعد فترة عندما اريد تشغيلها فان المحرك يدور عدة دورات الى ان يعمل ارجو معرفة السبب وشكرا


----------



## mohamedshehab (22 ديسمبر 2011)

كلام مفيد جدا مشكور ....


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي المهند 1975 
لقد اجبتك على سؤالك ارجو منك متابعة سؤالك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## sayed .khersto (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا اخى طارق


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

شكراً جدا على المعلومات القيمه .... جزاك الله خير ... اتحفنا بالمزيد من فضلك


----------



## محمد عباس ود الفكي (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

*مشكككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر ر*

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (3 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eldooood97 (31 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hema200734 (2 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جداااا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

عاااااااااااااااشت ايدك يا بطل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 أغسطس 2012)

اشكر مروركم ومداخلاتكم الجميلة


----------



## ابو يوسف المنصوري (24 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم الأيادي التي كتبت ولأفواه التي نطقت


----------



## فراس الجابري (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله لكل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ولا تحرمنا من معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## كوكى 2011 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا كثيرا على المعلومات


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جهد مشكور


----------



## amr habib (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا انتا باشا ياباشا


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتاز الموضوع يحوي افادة عامة الله يكون فعونك


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتاز الموضوع يحوي افادة عامة الله يكون فعونك


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## tah-07 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل وشكر


----------



## tah-07 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكر لكم مروركم اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## e.m.a88 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## waleedmarawan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tozra (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندس العراقي (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hamada1989 (17 يناير 2013)

وظيفه منظومه التزييت:_
1-تقليل الاحتكاك بين الاجسام الصلبه المتحلركه فيحافظ على الطاقه المفقوده
2- الحفاظ على الاجزاء المعدنيه من التأكل والبرى فيحافظ على فتره عمر الماكينه 
3-يقوم بعمليه تنظيف للرواسب فى الماكينه
4- امتصاص الحراره من الماكينه يساعد فى عمليه التبريد


----------



## ahmed malik (28 يناير 2013)

موضوع رائع وفقك الله


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (3 فبراير 2013)

شكرا عمل ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلبله (18 فبراير 2013)

عن جد معلومات مفيده جدا وتشكروا عليها


----------



## ehdaa85 (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لوالديك


----------



## tomoq5 (21 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح الكامل والتام ولي إضافة لا تقل اهمية عن ما قمت بشرحه
- يجب والزاميا أن لا يقوم فلتر الزيت بترك الزيت يعود ويهبط للاسفل وهذا بعد مدة من الزمن من توقيف محرك السيارة أي بعد نصف ساعة او اكثر فعند تشغيل المحرك بعد هذه المدة نسمع صوت لا ينتهي الا بعد ثواني اي عند وصول الزيت لاعلى المحرك Culbuteurs وهذه المشكلة غالبا لا تُلاحظ الا بالاستماع من بداية دوران المحرك الى انقطاع هذا الصوت...... فالعطل صمامات الفلتر فاسدة فيجب تغيير فلتر جديد واصلي
وإن ترك هذا العطل يتكرر في كل مرة يشبه عدم وصول الزيت لاجزاء المحرك
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن سويلم (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad ala'a (7 يونيو 2013)

shokran


----------



## وسيم أبو رامي (13 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم على الموضوع والمجهود الكبير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله لجميع الاخوان الذين مروا على هذا الموضوع وساهموا بأضافة معلومات أخرى


----------



## متعب البقمي (28 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير...وياليت تزودنا بأنواع الزيوت المستخدمة ومعرفة استخدام كل منها


----------



## Fahad_alrasheedi (12 مارس 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع ويعتبر في غايه الاهمية


----------



## خالد محمد عبد الغن (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاج


----------



## فقيه العرب (28 نوفمبر 2014)

معلومات جيده


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك خير اخي حاولت عدة مرات ما نازل معاي ممكن رابط ثاني


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخوة الكرام دفعتني مشاركة الاخ محمد صلاح العبد الكريم لان ادخل معكم في علم الهيدروليك واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع هي عبارة عن دورة تدريبية :المسمى : النظم الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Systems الهدق من الدورة : 
1- التعرف على اساسيات المفاهيم الفيزيائية في النظم الهيدروليكية .
2- التعرف على مكونات النظم الهيدروليكية الثلاثة ( منظومة امداد الطاقة الهيدروليكية - منظومة التحكم - منظومة التشغيل )
3- التعرف على منظومة امداد الطاقة
4- التعرف على منظومة التحكم .
5- التعرف ع لى منظومة التشغيل .
المحاور: 
1- المفاهيم الفيزيائية ( الطاقة , القدرة, الشغل , القوة , الضغط , القدرة الحصانية )
2- مكونات المنظومة الهيدروليكية 
3- منظومة امداد الطاقة 
4- منظومة التحكم
5- منظومة التشغيل
6- ملحقات المنظومة الهيدروليكية 
.7- بناء وتخطيط المنظومة الهيدروليكة ​


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أساسيات الهايدروليك 
Fundamentals of Hydraulics 
إعداد:
م.الفاتح ابكر عبدالكريم مطر
مقدمة 
الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي علم بالقلم علم الانسان ما لم يعلم والصلاة والسلام على خير البشر سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد بن عبدالله عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام وعلى آلا بيته وصحابته الكرام .
إن العالم اليوم يعيش في عصر التقدم التكنلوجي الذي ساهم في تسريع عجلة التنمية والنشاط الصناعي على وجه الخصوص كان له الحظ الوافر من هذا التقدم , فكانت الحوجة لتفرد وظهور العلوم البحتية وانفصال بعض العلوم من كلياتها لتنفرد بتخصص يكون له الدور الفعال في مجالات الحياة كعلم الهيدروليك الذي يعد من علوم ميكانيكا وقدرة الموائع التي لها علاقة بالهندسة الميكانيكية والطيران والمدنية والزراعية , حيث تفرد كعلم متخصص في مجالات الحياة واصبح علم الهيدروليك له افرعه وتخصصاصته العلمية والعملية في مجالات الحياة فاصبح يدرس في الجامعات والكليات التقنية والمعاهد الصناعية كمواد منفصلة ولها افرعها كالهيدروليكا الصناعية والهيدروليك في المعدات الثقيلة .
ان اي تنمية تحدث في بلد ما لابد وان يكون علم الهيدروليك له الدور الاساسي فيها ( الاليات والمعدات الثقيلة – اجهزة المناولة – وماكينات البلاستيك ومدابغ الجلود – و مصانع الحديد والكابلات والخ من المصانع التي تمثل الدور الفعال في حياتنا اليومية . وحتى تعم الفائدة كان هذا الجهد لتلبية احتياجات الحد الادنى من معرفة هذا المجال من الجانب النظرى والعملى ليكون عونا باذن الله تعالى لمن اراد في هذا المجال .
فكان من دواعي سروري ان اتقدم بهذا الجهد البسيط في هذا المجال ((الهيدروليك ))هذا العلم الواسع الرحب , اضافة الي حصيلة المعرفة في هذا المجال في بلدنا الحبيب , عسى ان يفيد من اطلع عليه لمن له صلة بهذا المجال أو لمن اراد الاطلاع . وهو عبار عن عصارة دورات تدريبية قمت بتقديمها لجهات خاصة وحكومية أتت هذه الفكرة في وضعها في كتاب اساسيات الهيدروليك وقد ركزت فيها على تثبيت المعلومة النظرية بعيدا عن الحسابات الفيزيائية والرياضية كمدخل لمعرفة الهيدروليك وتبسيط لمعرفة مكونات المنظومة الهيدروليكية .
فالله اسأله ان يتقبل مني هذا الجهد لوجهه الكريم لخدمة عباده .
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
الوحدة الاولى : أساسيات الهيدروليك Hydraulic Basic 
1.1المائع الهايدروليكي Hydraulic Fluid 's 
2.1الضغط والقوى Pressure and Force 
1.2.1الضغط Pressure 
2.2.1القوى Force 
3.1قانون باسكال Pascal's Low
4.1التدفق Flow 
1.4.1السرعة Velocity 
2.4.1معدل التدفق Flow Rate 
5.1الطاقة , الشغل والقدرة Energy , Work , and Power 
1.5.1طاقة الوضع Potential Energy 
2.5.1طاقة الحركة Kinetic Energy 
3.5.1الطاقة الحرارية والاحتكاك Heat Energy and Friction 
4.5.1العلاقة بين السرعة والضغط Relationship Between Velocity and Pressure
اساسيات الهيدروليك Hydraulic Basic 
الهيدروليك علم يختص بدراسة نقل القوة والحركة عبر الموائع ( السوائل – الغازات ) وذلك لانجاز الشغل work . وتستخدم اجهزة لتحويل ونقل القوى حيث تستخدم المحركات الاحتراق ( الداخلي - الخارجي ) والمولدات الكهربائية لتوليد الطاقة الحركية kinetic Energy في شكل RPM ويتم تحويلها الي المائع ( سائل – غاز ) عبر المضخات المصممة اللاغراض الهيدروليكية التي تعمل على اكساب هذه الطاقة الي المائع الهايدروليكي ثم يتم نقلها عبر الوصل الهيدروليكية التي بدورها تصل المائع بوحدات الفعل الهيدروليكية المختلفة ( اسطوانات Cylinders موتورات Motor ) التي تعمل على تحويل هذه الطاقة الهيدروليكية الي طاقة ميكانيكية لانجاز الشغل work وهذا الشغل قد يكون ((حفر – رفع - كبس – تفوير – مناولة – فتح – اغلاق لخ........) الاشكال اداناه توضح فكرة مبسط لعمل الهيدروليك 


اهمية الانظمة الهيدروليكية : 
ضخامة القوي وعزوم اNدارة المتاحة رغم صغر حجم العناصر المولدة .
إمكانية بدء الحركة من السكون وتحت تأثير الحمل الأاقصى
ًإمكانية التنظيم والتحكم سواء في السرعة أو القوة أو العزم ببساطة.
سھولة الحماية ضد الأحمال الزائدة.
إمكانية التحكم الدقيق في الحركات السريعة وكذلك الحركات المتناھية البطء.
سھولة نسبية في اختزان الطاقة، بواسطة غاز ( باستخدام المراكم).
مرونة عالية في إمداد ھذه الأنظمة بالطاقة الھيدروليكية من وحدات قدرة مركزية أو منفصلة










1. المائع الهايدروليكي Hydraulic Fluid 's 
المائع الهايدروليكي قد يكون سائل او غاز وفي المنظومات الهيدروليكية Hydraulic system يتم استخدام السوائل fluids والمنظومات النيوماتية pneumatics System يتم استخدام الغازات Gas . 
المعاير المطلوبة في المائع الهايدروليكي : Properties of hydraulic fluid 
غير قابل للانضغاط Non compressible 
مستقر الحالة Maintaining Stability 
يمنع تشكل الصداء Preventing rust formation in the equipment 
به اضافت جيدة جدا Have good Additives 
اكثر السوائل استخداما في المنظومات الهيدروليكية هي الزيوت المعدنية Petroleum oil واهم خاصية مطلوبه به هي قدرته على التزيت lubricating ability .









a.1الخصائص المطلوبة في الزيت الهايدروليكي :
1- اللزوجة:Viscosity
أهم خصائص الزيوت وتمثل مقاومة الزيوت للتدفق ؛ وكلما ارتفعت اللزوجة زادت مقاومة التدفق واختيار اللزوجة أمر مهم في عملية التزييت.
2-معامل اللزوجة: Viscosity Index
يمثل مقاومة اللزوجة للانخفاض في حال ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ويفضل الزيت ذو معامل اللزوجة العالي ؛ لأن لزوجته تتأثر بصورة أقل نسبياً عند حدوث تغيرات في درجة الحرارة.
3-درجة الانصباب(الانسكاب)our Point
تمثل درجة الحرارة المنخفضة التي يتوقف فيها تدفق الزيت بسبب تكون بللورات شمعية -وكلما انخفضت درجة الانصباب كان أفضل.
4-درجة الوميض:Flash Point
تمثل درجة الحرارة التي يشتعل فيها بخار الزيت عند وجود مصدر من النار؛ كلما ارتفعت درجة الوميض كان ذلك أفضل.
5-الرقم القاعدي:Total Base Number
يمثل قدرة الزيت على معادلة الحوامض الناتجة عن عملية الاحتراق وترتفع قدرة الزيت على معادلة هذه الحوامض بارتفاع الرقم القاعدي. 
6-المواد الصلبة الغير ذائبة: Insoluble
تمثل هذه المواد الصلبة العالقة والغير ذائبة في الزيت والتي يمكن أن يكون مصدرها مواد ناتجة عن أكسدة الزيت خلال الاستعمال.
8-الثباتية الكيميائية:Chemical Stability
هي مقاومة الزيت والشحوم للأكسدة بأكسجين الهواء الجوي ؛ ويتم التأكد من تغير شكل ومواصفات الزيت.
b.1أنواع السوائل الهيدروليكية : Type of Hydraulic fluid's
زيوت هايدروليكية بترولية الاصل .
زيوت مركبة صناعية .
موائع تحتوي على ماء مجلسر .
مستحلبات الماء في الزيت والزيت في الماء .
موائع محتوى على نسبة عالية من الماء (HWCF).
قديما استخدمت الماء في المنظومة الهيدروليكية ونظرا للتغيرات التي تحدثها الماء من ( تاكل – صدا – رغوة ) استبدل الزيت البترولي الاصل بدلاُ عنها وذلك للخصائص المذكورة انفاُ .











1.1الضغط والقوى Pressure and Force :
الضغط يعرفه الفيزيائيون بانُه 
(( القوى العمودية المؤثرة على وحدة المساحة)) . 
يحسب رياضياً من المعادلة التالية :

حيث :
P= الضغط وحدة قياسه Pascal ( النيوتن \متر2 )N.m2)
F= القوة وتقاس ب (نيوتن )
A= المساحة ( سنتمر)
ملحوظة : 
نستخدم في هذا الكتاب المقاس العالمي للوحدات SI ( كيلوجرام – متر –ثانية (
الضغط الناشي في النظام الهايدروليكي يعتمد على الحمل load والمساحة Area المتاحة لتأثير المائع الهايدروليكي على وحدة الفعل Action Unit .
الضغط يقسم لي : 
ضغط مطلق .
ضغط مقاس.
ضغط صفري .
a.1.1مبدأ قانون باسكال : Pascal low 's 
ينص على ( الضغط المسلط على أي جزء من سائل محصور في وعاء مغلق ينتقل بكامله وبانتظام إلى جميع أجزاء السائل ويعمل في جميع الاتجاهات).

وقاعدة باسكال هي كذلك










انتقال القوى الهيدروليكية :
من مبداْ باسكال ( تساوي الضغط في السائل وتأثيره في كل الإتجاهات ) يمكن الاستفادة من الضغوط الناشئة عن قوى ( أحمال ) خارجية في تشغيل المعدات .
هنالك معادلة مستنتجة توضح كيفية انتقال القوة الهيدروليكية .
معادلة انتقال القوة الهيدروليكية : 



الشكل يوضح مبدأ باسكال والمعادلة المستنتجة توضح كيفية انتقال القوة الهيدروليكية .




العلاقة بين القوة ,الضغط ,المساحة , ألازاحة و الشغل : 
القوة تتناسب طرديا مع المساحة .
الازاحة تتناسب عكسياً مع المساحة.
الضغوط تتناسبا طرديا مع المساحات. 
*القوة تتناسب طرديا مع المساحة 
بمعنى انه ( كلما كانت المساحة كبيرة (A) كانت القوة كبيرة (F) والعكس صحيح ) الضغط يعتمد على الحمل (F) والمساحة (A) . 
حيث ان الضغط يبدأ في الارتفاع حتى يصل إلى القيمة اللازمة للتغلب على الحمل الخارجي وتحريكه لانجاز العمل الميكانيكي . 
الضغوط تتناسبا عكسيا مع المساحات 
ولنسبت ذلك انظر الشكل ادناه , 

الضغط = القوة / المساحة القوة = الضغط * المساحة 
F = P1 * A1 - F2= P2*A2
P1/P2= A2/A1
من تطبيقات قانون باسكال : 
المكبس الهيدروليكي Hydraulic Press هو آلة تستخدم لمضاعفة القوة.
نظام الإيقاف الهيدروليكي.
المكبس الهيدروليكي حيث يستخدم في رفع السيارات.
يستخدم المكبس الهيدروليكي لكبس بالات القطن.
الحفار الهيدروليكى.
كرسى طبيب الاسنان.
الفرامل الهيدروليكية للسيارة..
بدلة الغواص على أعماق بعيدة في الماء











التدفق Flow 
يحدث التدفق في النظام الهايدروليكي بستخدام المضخة pump حيث ان وظيفتها الاساسية تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الي طاقة هايدروليكية . وهذا التدفق للسائل في النظام الهايدروليكي يمكن اداوات الفعل ( سطوانات – موتورات – بريمة – الخ ) من الحركة لانجاز العمل الميكانيكي المطلوب .
قياس التدفق : 
يقاس التدفق بوسيلتين : 
السرعة Velocity 
معدل التدفق Flow Rate 
السرعة Velocity : وهي متوسط المسافة التي تتحركها جزيات السائل خلال وحدة الزمن وتقاس بـ ( متر / ثانية ) m/sec .
معدل التدفق Flow Rate : هو متوسط كمية السائل التي تعبر خلال مقطع معين من الناقل خلال وحدة الزمن . وتقاس بوحدة ( مترمعكب / ثانية ) m3/sec .








3.1الطاقة , الشغل والقدرة Energy , Work , and Power 
الطاقة : The Energy 
الشغل Work 
ا ننا نستخدم كلمة "شغل" في حياتنا العادية كل يوم لتعْني أي نشاط يحتاج لمجهود عضلي أو عقلي, ولكن مفهوم الشغل في الفيزياء وعلم الهيدروليك والموائع له مدلول محدد للغاية, فنقول إننا نبذل شغلا عندما نؤثر بقوة في جسم فنحركه مسافة ما باتجاهها أو باتجاه إحدى مركباتها. أما إذا لم يتحرك الجسم (حتى لو كانت القوة التي تؤثر بها كبيرة كما هي الحال عندما نحاول تحريك جدار مثلاً) أو إذا تحرك باتجاه متعامد لخط عمل القوة المؤثرة فإننا لا نكون قد بذلنا شغلاً البتة.





الشغل الذي تبذله قوة ثابتة:
لنفترض أن قوة ثابتة (F) أثرت في جسم فأزاحته مسافة صغيرة ds , فإن مقدار الشغل (dW) الذي تبذله هذه القوة تعطى بالعلاقة:dw=F.ds
وإذا فرضنا أن الزاوية بين القوة (F) والإزاحة (S) هي ( θ^°) كما بالشكل (1).





إن مقدار مركبة القوة (F) باتجاه الإزاحة (s) هي F cosθ أما مقدار المركبة العمودية فهي F sinθ ولكن المركبة العمودية هذه لا تبذل شغلاً 0لأنها عمودية على الإزاحة).
لذا فالشغل الذي تبذله القوة (F) في تحريك الجسم إزاحة (s) يعطى بالعلاقة: 
w=F S cosθ





مثال (1):
رفع جسم كتلته 5kgمسافة 2m في زمن قدره 3sاحسب الشغل المبذول؟
الحــل:
mg=5×9.8=49N
w=F.s=(49N)(2m)=98J
مثال (2):
تسحب قوة أفقية مقدارها 25Nصندوقاً على طاولة ما مقدار الشغل المبذول إذا سحبت الصندوق لمسافة80cm ؟
الحــل:
w=F.s=(25N)(0.80M)=20J
مثال (3):
تسحب كتلة عبر أرضية بحبل يصنع مع الاتجاه الأفقي زاوية مقدارها 60.إذا كانت قوة الشد في الحبل هي 100N والمسافة التي تحركنها الكتلة هي 15m ما قيمة الشغل المبذول؟
الحــل:
FCOSθ=(100)COS60=50N
w=F.S=(50N)(15m)=750J

الطـــــــــــاقة:The Energy 
إذا كان الجسم قادراً على بذل شغل ما فأن هذا الجسم يمتلك طاقة وبمعنى ابسط فأن طاقة الجسم تقاس بمقدرته على بذل شغل. لذلك فوحدات الطاقة هي وحدات الشغل وهي الجول.
وتنقسم الطاقة الي : 
طاقة الوضع ( E.P) (الطاقة الكامنة):
تعرف الطاقة الكامنة لجسم ما بأنها مقدرته على بذل شغل ما وناشئة من وضع يوجد فيه الجسم أو حالة اكتسبها تمكنه من بذل ذلك الشغل, فطاقة الوضع لكتلة مقدارها m رفعت مسافة رأسية h عن سطح الأرض هي:
P.E=mgh

طاقة الحركة (k.E) :
تعرف طاقة الحركة لجسم ما بأنها مقدرة الجسم على انجاز شغل بفعل حركته فطاقة لجسم ما كتلته m يتحرك بسرعة v تعطى بالعلاقة:
k.E=1/2 m〖 v〗^2
حيث أن :
w=∆kE
لذا فأن :
w=∆kE_2-∆KE_1
بالتعويض معادلة (1) في المعادلة (2):
w=1/2 mv_2^2-1/2 mv_1^2
مثـــال (5):
يتحرك جسم كتلته 1.15kg بحيث تكون سرعته عند لحظة معينة v=(2i+6j)m⁄s ماهي طاقتة الحركية؟
الحــــل:
k.E=1/2 mv^2=1/2 ( 0,15kg)(4+36)=3J

قانون حفظ الطاقة الميكانيكية:
نجد أن ناتج جمع طاقة الحركة وطاقة الوضع لجسم, يسمى الطاقة الميكانيكية الكلية.لذا نجد أن الشغل الذي تنجزه كل القوى المؤثرة في الجسم (عدا قوة الجاذبية الأرضية) يساوي التغير في الطاقة الميكانيكية الكلية :
وفي الحالة التي تكون فيها (w) صفراَ تصبح كالتالي:
w=∆kE+∆KP=0
(1/2 mv_2^2-1/2 mv_1^2)+(mgh_2-mgh_1 )=0
ومن العلاقة الأخيرة نستنج أنه كلما زادت طاقة حركة الجسم فإن ذلك يكون على حساب طاقة الوضع , أي أن طاقة الوضع تقل. أما إذا نقصت طاقة الحركة فإن طاقة الوضع تزيد , فالبندول المتحرك يمنة ويسرة تكون لكرته أقصى حركة عندما تكون في أخفض وضع لها , أي وضع الاتزان(حيث تكون طاقة الوضع أقل ما يمكن) وعندما تتحرك لليمين (مثلاً) تبدأ طاقة الوضع بالازدياد , ولكن على حساب طاقة الحركة , أي أن طاقة الحركة تنقص ,وتستمر قيمة طاقة الحركة في النقصان حتى تصل الكره إلى أقصى اليمين , وبذلك تمتلك أكبر طاقة وضع لها, ولكن حركتها في هذا الوضع تساوي صفرا .. وهكذا تتناوب طاقة الحركة والوضع في الازدياد والنقصان في أثناء حركة البندول البسيط يمنة ويسرة.
لذا نعرف الطاقة الميكانيكية الكلية بحاصل جمع طاقة الحركة وطاقة الوضع للجسم ومن هنا يمكن كتابة قانون الحفاظ على الطاقة الميكانيكية على النحو التالي :
(الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم ولكنها تتحول من صورة إلى أخرى)
عليه (( يتم تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الي طاقة هيدروليكية بواسطة المضخة الهيدروليكية ))
في المنظومة الهيدروليكية نحتاج لتحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية (Prim Mover) في شكل :
عدد لفات \الدقيقة (RPM) من المصدر الطاقة الميكانيكية ( محرك احتراق داخلي – محرك احتراق خارجي – موتور كهربائ كما في الشكل ادناه )









القدرة Power 
القُدْرة في الفيزياء، معدَّل القيام بشغل. ويعتبر الفيزيائيون أنَّ الشُّغل منجز، عندما تُحرِّك قوةٌ جسمًا ما إزاء مقاومة. ويعتمد مقدار الشُّغل المنجز على حجم القوة وعلى المسافة التي يتحرك فيها الجسم في اتجاة القوة. ويشتمل مفهوم القدرة على الزَّمن والقوة والمسافة. إذ تحدد القدرة المبذولة مقدار الشُّغل الذي يمكن إنجازه في كل وحدة زمنيَّة.
ويتطلب القيام بعمل ما نفس القدر من الشُّغل سواء أتمَّ بسرعة أم ببطء، إلا أنَّه يلزم قدرة أكبر للقيام بالشُّغل بسرعة. فمثلاً، يقوم حصان بعمل نفس مقدار الشُّغل إذا جرّ حملاً عبر مسافة معينة في 20 ثانية أو في 10 ثوان غير أنه يستخدم ضعف القدرة لإنجاز الشُّغل في الوقت الأقصر.
ويمكن حساب القدرة وفق الصيغة التالية:
القدرة = الشغل/الزمن
ويقيس الفيزيائيون الشُّغل بضرب القوة في المسافة. لذا، يمكن كذلك كتابة صيغة القدرة:
القدرة = القوة × المسافة/الزمن
وفي أنظمة القياس، يُعّبر عن القدرة دائمًا على أنَّها وحدات شغل مقسمة على وحدات الزَّمن.
والوحدة المعروفة للقدرة في النظام العالمي للوحدات هي الواط. 
والواط الواحد هو القدرة اللازمة لإنجاز جول واحد من الشُّغل بالثانية.
ويُنجز جول واحد من الشغل عندما يُحرِّك نيوتن واحد من القوة جسمًا لمسافة متر واحد. لنعتبر، مثلاً، الشُّغل المبذول لرفع جسم زنته 10كجم لمسافة 5م. فالقوة المنفذة على الجسم الذي زنته 10كجم هي كتلته (10كجم) مضروبة في التسارع بسبب الجاذبية التي هي 9,8 م لكل ثانية لكل ثانية. وعليه تكون القوة 10جم × 9,8م لكل ثانية لكل ثانية = 98 نيوتن. ويساوي الشغل المنفذ القوة (98 نيوتن) مضروبة في المسافة التي نفذت عليها القوة (5م ). ولذا، فإن الشُّغل المنجز هو 98 نيوتن × 5م = 490 جول. فإذا ما أنجز الشُّغل في 4 ثوانٍ، فإنَّ القدرة المستخدمة هي 122,5 واط.
القدرة = 490 جول/4 ثوان = 122,5جول/1 ثانية = 122,5 واط
والوحدة الأساسية للقدرة في النِّظام السَّائد أو النِّظام الع هي العالمي للوحدات متر ـ كيلوجرام لكل ثانية. ويُنجز متر ـ كيلوجرام من الشُّغل عندما تُحرَّك قوة مقدارها كيلو واحد جسمًا لمسافة متر واحد. وثمة وحدة أخرى للقدرة المستخدمة في النِّظام السَّائد هي القدرة الحصانية، التي تعادل 550 قدمًا ـ رطلاً من الشُّغل لكل ثانية.


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الجبار الله يوفقك


----------



## المعقب (9 فبراير 2015)

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ،،،
أشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على هذا التفاعل والشرح الممتع ،،،

اسمحوا لي بأن أدلو بدلوي بهذا الخصوص وأقول مستعينا بالله تعالى :

من خواص زيت التزييت أنه إضافة إلى تقليل الاحتكاك يساعد في تبريد الاجزاء المتحركة .
ولتوضيح ذلك نقول :

# يجب أن لا يصل زيت التبريد إلى درجة الغليان داخل المحرك . 
ولكن ماهي طرق تبريد ا لزيت بالمحرك ؟

- يتم تبريد زيت التزييت بالمحرك وذلك بتعريض حوض الزيت ( الكرتير ) للهواء الجوي أثناء سير السيارة أو بمروحة التبريد أثناء التوقف .

- يتم التبريد بجعل مجاري الزيت تمر بالقرب من مجاري المياه في جسم المحرك فيعمل الماء على امتصاص الحراة من الزيت ( مبادل حراري ).

- يتم التبريد عن طريق الطرطشة الجبرية للزيت داخل المحرك ( عرفة عمود الكرنك ) أثناء تزييت جدران الاسطوانات داخل السرندل .

- تصنع قاعدة تركيب السيفون ( فلتر الزيت ) بالمحرك من الالومنيوم وبداخلها شرائح ، ويمر بها ماء التبريد والذي بدوره يقوم بامتصاص الحرارة من زيت التزييت . وفي بعض السيارات يكون هناك أديتر ( مشع ) يقوم بتبريد الماء المار خلال قاعدة السيفون ( فلتر الزيت ) لضمان عملية التبريد .

وفي هذه الاحوال تكون درجة حرارة الزيت تحت السيطرة ، وذلك بالمحافظة عليه عند درجة ثابتة في حوض الزيت ( الكرتيل ) مما يساهم في إطالة عمر زيت المحرك والمحافظة عليه من درجات الحرارة العالية .

وبناءا على ما سبق نستطيع أن نقول أن زيت التزييت يعمل على ( امتصاص حرارة الاحتكاك ) لأن درجة حرارته ثابتة .

وتقبلوا تحياتي ... المعقب ...


----------



## ..saleem.. (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## allilli (1 ديسمبر 2015)

ما هي طريقة تغير زيت القير الاوتوماتيك مع الفلتر


----------



## حمدكوم (7 ديسمبر 2015)

احسنت وبارك الله بك


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور​
​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالطائي (9 سبتمبر 2020)

مشكور


----------

